# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Hajdeni luajni kete lojra tribalwars

## dardaniakosova

Hajdeni mblidhem nje klan ne kete lojra www.tribalwars.net kjo lojra lujet me browser veç 

come and play this game . we create one tribe and fight other tribes


*Une jam ne 9. bote dhe hajdeni regjistroni kete 9. bote me be nje klan per shqip*

----------

